# invalid avatar file



## teacup13

i have tried to upload a picture for my avatar and i have also uploaded it to another site and when i try to update it, i keep getting invalid file.

not sure how to fix this..

thanks for any help

direct link avatar


----------



## bigtrain74

I got the same message last night... Maybe pineywoods would know about this...


----------



## mikey

*You might want to send a pm to Brian. I'm sure he'll be able to help you out.*


----------



## drlouis

the problem is its 99 pixels wide and the limit on smf is 80x80.  yo need to make it smaller.


----------



## mikey

*According to my avatar page it says "175X175 pixels or 48.8 KB max."*


----------



## bbq engineer

I believe that you get a larger avatar as part of your premier membership.


----------



## teacup13

yup but my avatar is 99X46 or 1462 bytes which falls below both limits


----------



## alx

I am having same problem-i moved my old avatar to my signature page no problem today ,but could not add new avatar-using same procedure i added my old  avatar


----------



## reichl

having the same problem and it also wont let me post pictures.  Says invalid file


----------



## c2s

I tried both on site and off with a gif and says the same.


----------



## burialworm

Having the same problem. file size is 79x76 and just over 1400 bytes. Get invalid file type.


----------



## vegansbeware

Tried to change my Avatar and got told the same thing. "Invalid File". I tried both the Direct Link and directly off my computer. Neither worked.


----------



## reichl

Do admins actually look at this section of the forum??? whats going on?


----------



## bigtrain74

I have no idea what is going on with this... This is unusual for this to be not working for this long...


----------



## m1tanker78

I get the same "invalid file" message when trying to upload a GIF that's 75 x 75 pixels and just over 1Kb. I even tried all other formats and same error message. It's probably toward the bottom of Brian's list since it's not a critical component of the forum. I also see that we're back to the stock "vbulletin" image at the top of the page (not that that's a big deal). I'm glad we have the forum back up though - even with the losses and all.

Tom


----------



## bmudd14474

Should work now.  Try it and PM me.  Please also PM me with issues. Since I am working on the site alot I do not get to read all the threads right now. 

Thanks


----------



## slanted88

Hell.....it still ain't workin!


----------



## slanted88

Like I said. Fix it.


----------



## bmudd14474

Not sure what broke.  I will be gone until tuesday. I will have to work on it then. I will not have internet access where ill be at. I apologize if this isnt soon enough.


----------



## ronp

I don't know what is involved but I would trust Brian to get things back to normal, he has my trust and confidence. 

The avaitir is no biggy at this time.

Let's have some paitence while the site is being  restored.

This coming from a member not a moderator.


----------



## vtanker

I thought I was alone in this. I have been trying for days. Glad to know someone is working on this


----------



## azrocker

Thanks for working on it!


----------



## bayoubear

i cant load an AV either, same issues as everyone else


----------



## thepiro

I will stick my hands up as well; I have not been able to download an Avatar or picture for my signature.

Thought I had lost the plot, no hassle I’m cool


----------



## straightupnobs

I got the siggy to work.....but tried every which way but loose on avatar w/ no luck.


----------



## bayoubear

anyone have any idea what the problem is or what may be done to fix it?


----------



## slanted88

Hmmmm......ain't gonna happen I guess.


----------



## bmudd14474

Should be fixed. Give it a whirl


----------



## m1tanker78

Works for me now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## bayoubear

thanks, works now


----------



## thepiro

Ye, thinks, feel more at home now


----------



## teacup13

thank you very much for fixing this...

i thought i was banned the other day when it said i couldnt log onto my account..lol

thanks for all the work you guys are doing to get the forum back up and running


----------



## straightupnobs

Works great now....thanks ,man.


----------

